# Guangzhou(Canton) 2010, the capitail city of Guangdong province, China



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Guangzhou Opera, IMHO, the best opera in China














































On top of Guangzhou TV tower










Pearl River City


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The new BRT in Guangzhou










Tianhe district









More pics of Guangzhou Opera, isn't it beautiful?





































The last one


----------



## tommy949 (Feb 8, 2010)

Uh post pics of where you're staying!


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

I am now living in Guangzhou and Shenzhen 


tommy949 said:


> Uh post pics of where you're staying!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from Guangzhou kay:


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Canton Tower









Installing sth, wheel?




























Four supertall in one


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Future plans, some of them have been built...


















Guangdong Museum


----------



## tommy949 (Feb 8, 2010)

Your apartment exterior please


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

友情顶一顶


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

dydy752 said:


> 友情顶一顶


Thank you very much for your support


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

New Guangzhou Railway Station


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

ive been here 2 years ago , and now its changing a lot , wanna comeback here some days


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Guangzhou, like this one here:


>


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And one more photo of Guangzhou from flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4317763967/


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

What an exciting city! Looks like Guangzhou is gonna give Hong Kong a run for its money


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

Guangzhou! So much changes occurs over the last couple years. The only problem I have right now is the rejuvenating constructions in the old town is so MESSY and LOUD!


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The sixth 300+ buildsing in Guangzhou, so Guangzhouw currently beats Shanghai and wins the the title as the Chinese city with most 300+ buildings.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks...
another pic from the same angle













































http://forum.home.news.cn/detail/76496839/1.html
http://bbs.home.news.cn/upfiles/048F40DE.002C


christos-greece said:


> And one more photo of Guangzhou from flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

impresionante.
que grande china.

GUANGZHOU rivaliza en modernida y desarrollo rascacielistico con SHENZHEN su vecina de tan solo 120 km y de HONG KONG otra vecina a 160 km de distancia.


LO MEJOR 


algun dia conocere estas 3 urbes gigantes............y al frente de estas 3 megacioudades se encuentra macau otra pujante....las vegas del asia.

saludos.....


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

I have been there two years ago, too.
Guangzhou is simply amazing. I can not recognize this city in just 700 days.
Never seen such a fast development in my life. 
Guangzhou is my favorit, though I visited Shenzhen, Shanghai HK...


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

impresionante.
que grande china.

GUANGZHOU rivaliza en modernida y desarrollo rascacielistico con SHENZHEN su vecina de tan solo 120 km y de HONG KONG otra vecina a 160 km de distancia.


LO MEJOR 


algun dia conocere estas 3 urbes gigantes............y al frente de estas 3 megacioudades se encuentra macau otra pujante....las vegas del asia.

saludos..... 

Your language looks like English
but not
hehe


----------



## tommy949 (Feb 8, 2010)

googleabcd said:


> Thanks...
> another pic from the same angle
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna live in those orange mansions


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

so you would be a fishwatcher  green life tho


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Still takes years to complete all constructions


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome skyline! Love all that greenery in these photos! :cheers:


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

googleabcd said:


> Still takes years to complete all constructions


Yes... but it never stops growing... seems it will be under construction for decades... always new things 

Amazing Canton


----------

